# Siamese Algae Eaters



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anyone have a source for Siamese algae eaters? I live in south texas and the the fish they call Siamese algae eaters here are really flying foxes or false Siamese algae eaters.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I got mine from Arizona Aquatic Gardens. All survived the transit. Website


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Sir_BlackhOle said:


> Does anyone have a source for Siamese algae eaters? I live in south texas and the the fish they call Siamese algae eaters here are really flying foxes or false Siamese algae eaters.


check it out!!!

http://www.petresources.net/fish/article/sae.html


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Actually my LFS has started getting some in on a regular basis.  Thanks for the link though!


----------

